# fruit jar lids/ What jars go with them?



## dadsjars (Jun 15, 2004)

[&:] My dad has recently started digging and has found himself quite the collection of jars. He has now started shopping on Ebay for them. He is trying to find any information that he can on what lids go with what jars and since he doesn't have a computer he has asked me for help. I have found a few books but he really doesn't want to pay $50 + for a book that might not have the info that he wants. Does anyone know what book or books he could purchase to get this info or if there are any web sites that might tell me???  Thanks Amy


----------



## woody (Jun 15, 2004)

You need "The Collector's Guide to Old Fruit Jars Red Book #9"  by Douglas M. Leybourne Jr.

 Copies of this book may be ordered from: Douglas Leybourne Jr.
                                                               P.O. Box 5417
                                                               North Muskegon, MI 49445
                                                               (321) 744-2003

 Price per book: $35.00 Postpaid.

 This is the Bible of Fruit Jar Collectors and it tells which lids go with which jars.

 Good Luck!!!


----------



## woody (Jun 15, 2004)

Here's one selling on eBay.

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=892&item=6102350149&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## dadsjars (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks Woody!!!
  Do you know if this book has good illistration of the lids and jars??[]


----------



## woody (Jun 15, 2004)

It has good illustrations and descriptions of all fruit jars.
 Thousands of jars and variations.
 I find the desciptions to be of more value than the illustrations.


----------



## dadsjars (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks Again Woody ,
  Bought the book and it's on it's way. [][][]


----------



## woody (Jun 16, 2004)

You won't regret it.[]


----------

